# Small acreage, cross fencing, and LGD



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

Not all of us are Mid-Western Ranchers with unlimited acreage, I have 27 acres with multi species running around. The poultry free ranges all over so I need my two GPs free range access. Right now I have holes in the cross fences but that allows the smaller animals to roam. Does anyone have an idea on a gate system that the dogs can use but discourages the Goats, Pigs, and baby Calves, Donkeys, etc. from roaming between pastures.

Thanks for any information you can provide


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We're in exactly the same situation. just over 26 acres and trying to figure out our cross fencing. We have two Pyrs, and would love to be able to let them have access to everything.
I honestly think short of building basically a "Moat" that the dogs can run on the perimeter, that none of the other animals can access, which of course limits the dogs access to the animals. it's not possible.
I'd love it if someone can tell me it is. I'll be watching this thread for the answer!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking the "moat" idea too- a 2nd inner perimeter fence. That's aboutt he only solution that comes to mind.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Try asking the question in this group. I know it's been discussed there before
but can't remember the details.

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/workingLGDs/


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I am in a similiar situation, but think I found an idea I am planning to incorporate in the new year. You can do a google search for LGD feeders, and many people use the design for keeping goats out of free-choice dog food. It is based on the idea that, when stepping over something, a goat lifts its leg straight upward ONLY. A dog, on the other hand, has the ability to bring its leg upward AND inward to the center. So, you can take a piece of plywood (or whatever), cut a V-shape into it, just big enough for the dog to go through. Adult goats should not be able to get through because they would have to bring their legs into the center of the V more than they are capable of doing. So my idea is to make several of these around the different paddocks, and simply make them part of the fence line. The dogs will learn where to go to get into them. The only dilemma I am anticipating is that it may not pen in the kids. Unless they are particularly tiny, though, in my experience watching what they can and can't get through, most should be too big after about 4 months, in which case, most aren't wandering too far from the does at that point anyway. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Buddylee (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought about a "tunnel" thru the fence. A dark flap on both ends. What y'all think about this idea ?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Redgate, I think that just might work! Also the young kids small enough to go thru would more than likely not go thru because they would prefer to be with their dam.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Buddylee, I don't think it would work for long with goats, anyway. Our goats will push through anything. I tried lots of quick fixes that last couple years, and they are just too smart for their own good! They watch other animals (ie dogs) do it, and follow suit. The V-shape however, is something they are not physically capable of. I have played around with that, and sure enough--even my houdini can't get her legs through a V. So, as long as the opening isn't too high (lest they jump through), or the V too shallow, it seems to work.


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

redgate that sounds simple and should work I will give it a try


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

redgate said:


> Buddylee, I don't think it would work for long with goats, anyway. Our goats will push through anything. I tried lots of quick fixes that last couple years, and they are just too smart for their own good! They watch other animals (ie dogs) do it, and follow suit. The V-shape however, is something they are not physically capable of. I have played around with that, and sure enough--even my houdini can't get her legs through a V. So, as long as the opening isn't too high (lest they jump through), or the V too shallow, it seems to work.


Interesting. I wonder if that would work for on a pop door for folks who have problems keeping goats out of the chicken coop?


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, it does. We made something similar on our previous coop, and the goats could not get in. They tried hard the first day, and then tried periodically, but as long as the space was just big enough for the chickens (and we have giant breeds), and had a low center, the goats could not get their legs in! It was great!!


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you post a picture of this and some rough dimensions?


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I just did a quick google search and found this: 

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/DOG SELF FEEDER.html

Scroll all the way to the bottom photo, and dimensions are listed above it. Personally, though, I would make it an actual V, with a point at the bottom rather than a flat bottom. I would also make the entire contraption out of one piece of thick plywood or such. Finally, I would make the entire opening a little smaller--just big enough for either chickens or dogs to get into. Hope that helps!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

redgate said:


> Actually, it does. We made something similar on our previous coop, and the goats could not get in. They tried hard the first day, and then tried periodically, but as long as the space was just big enough for the chickens (and we have giant breeds), and had a low center, the goats could not get their legs in! It was great!!


What kind of goats did you have? Wonder if it works with the smaller goat breeds?


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have Alpines, but I'm finding that with a bottom of the entrance placed high enough, my kids struggle to get those legs into openings. It might not work as well with really small breeds, but you won't know unless you try.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd go moat


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

redgate said:


> We have Alpines, but I'm finding that with a bottom of the entrance placed high enough, my kids struggle to get those legs into openings. It might not work as well with really small breeds, but you won't know unless you try.


I imagine along with the size of the triangle the height of the opening could be critical.

I don't have goats or I would try it, tried sharing this idea on a goat forum, and they aren't buying it or aren't interested...but that's OK, I still find it an intriguing concept and wish I had the situation were it was necessary so _could_ try it just to see it work....or not. 

Anyway, thanks for the details.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That inverted triangle looks interesting.
We are going to have Boer goats, Yaks, and some fiber and market lambs, all fairly larger breeds as far as smaller animals go.
Think we might try it on a section, with say the Boers in it. as they can be the hardest on fencing as far as our animals go.
If that doesn't work, I guess we go with the moat.....


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

redgate said:


> Buddylee, I don't think it would work for long with goats, anyway. Our goats will push through anything. I tried lots of quick fixes that last couple years, and they are just too smart for their own good! They watch other animals (ie dogs) do it, and follow suit. The V-shape however, is something they are not physically capable of. I have played around with that, and sure enough--even my houdini can't get her legs through a V. So, as long as the opening isn't too high (lest they jump through), or the V too shallow, it seems to work.


 NM Saw the link posted with a picture and demensions.


----------

